# Need new shocks/strut suggestions



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a small 98 frontier 2wd 4cyl that I am needing to replace the shocks on, the ones on there are either shot or just suck. What are your suggestion on the smoothest ride? I will be doing no offroad at all just street. I was told monroe sensatracs, some new original oem or KYB monotube. Everything is stock, might raise it 1 1/2" but maybe not.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use KYB G2's a lot. I have them on my 2WD Hardbody and my 06 Pathfinder and they perform a little better than original equipment. They also have a lifetime limited warranty and KYB is an OEM supplier to Nissan.


----------

